# a question



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

If i am fully comprehensive say on my 2002 vauxhall vectra would i be allowed to drive a skyline third party only or any other car for that matter? or does the skyline need to have insurance on the person whose name it is on i.e the person it is registered with?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Absolutely spot on. The other vehicle has to be insured.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

so is there any age restriction that applies?


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

CSB said:


> If i am fully comprehensive say on my 2002 vauxhall vectra would i be allowed to drive a skyline third party only or any other car for that matter? or does the skyline need to have insurance on the person whose name it is on i.e the person it is registered with?


You could, but the Skyline still has to be insured and trying to insure a car in the name of someone other than the registered keeper is not something insurers like.

This 3rd party cover for other cars who you are not the registered keeper of is for one off occasions and emergencies. If your insurance company suspects that your are doing more than this they could invalidate your insurance.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

CSB said:


> so is there any age restriction that applies?


To have a policy with the privelage that allows you to drive another car on a Third party basis, you the policy holder has to be over 21 years of age.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

pupsi said:


> To have a policy with the privelage that allows you to drive another car on a Third party basis, you the policy holder has to be over 21 years of age.


****!!! thats what i didnt want to hear


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Being brutaly honest, if you can't afford the insurance on a Skyline there is NO WAY to can afford to keep one on the road.

Sorry.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

ive already got one


----------

